# HOTTEST DIVA IN NXT POLL



## Dell

Sasha Banks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The BOSS baby









Alexa Bliss is the most attractive, but Sasha has the most style.

This needs to be moved to the WoW section btw.*


----------



## mightymike1986

I like Sasha Banks.....but way too much makeup.










I had to go with Alexa.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Legit BOSS said:


> *The BOSS baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa Bliss is the most attractive, but Sasha has the most style.
> 
> This needs to be moved to the WoW section btw.*


Pretty much this. :I

I wanna give Becky an honorable mention as well.


----------



## Achilles

I would have to say Carmella at the moment. But Becky Lynch is a close runner-up.


----------



## Kabraxal

It's a hard choice... Becky, Alexa, and Bailey are all attractive. Becky has the harder edge, Bailey the "cuteness", while Alexa kinda melds that together. So, probably Bliss then.

What's more.. they are all fucking gifted in the ring. Love to see more matches involving these three with each other.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Legit BOSS said:


> *The BOSS baby
> 
> Alexa Bliss is the most attractive, but Sasha has the most style.
> 
> This needs to be moved to the WoW section btw.*


Alexa Bliss is "most attractive" but you voted for Sasha because she has more "style"? :aries2

Not sure you understood the purpose of the poll.


----------



## mightymike1986

Kabraxal said:


> It's a hard choice... Becky, Alexa, and Bailey are all attractive. Becky has the harder edge, Bailey the "cuteness", while Alexa kinda melds that together. So, probably Bliss then.
> 
> What's more.. they are all fucking gifted in the ring. Love to see more matches involving these three with each other.


More like Bailey has the ass! Becky has a wonky eye.


----------



## TJQ

:homer


----------



## DGenerationMC

Even Carmella's entrance theme is hot.


----------



## islesfan13

Lynch then Bliss. The rest I don't find remotely attractive especially per the usual diva standards. (which is ok, Im glad wwe is starting to build more toward womens wrestlers and less toward models.)


----------



## hhhshovel

WHAT?? I WAS EXPECTING CHARLOTTE TO BE IN THE LEAD OF THIS POLL


----------



## islesfan13

hhhshovel said:


> WHAT?? I WAS EXPECTING CHARLOTTE TO BE IN THE LEAD OF THIS POLL


Really?


Leonardo Spanky said:


> Alexa Bliss is "most attractive" but you voted for Sasha because she has more "style"? :aries2
> 
> Not sure you understood the purpose of the poll.


Have to admit this confused me too. Unless he views personality as being more important to "hotness" then appearance.


----------



## Kabraxal

islesfan13 said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> Have to admit this confused me too. Unless he views personality as being more important to "hotness" then appearance.


For a lot of people it is. There are plenty of "hot" women whose personalities completely destroy their attractiveness and vice versa. So if you are into Sasha's personality, it probably will vault her much higher.


----------



## islesfan13

Kabraxal said:


> For a lot of people it is. There are plenty of "hot" women whose personalities completely destroy their attractiveness and vice versa. So if you are into Sasha's personality, it probably will vault her much higher.


Perfectly understandable, if that's what he meant. Also if Emma is considered an NXt diva again I would like to change my vote.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> Have to admit this confused me too. Unless he views personality as being more important to "hotness" then appearance.


*Definitely. I'm more attracted to sassy and stylish women. Hotness is a lot more than pure physical attraction to me. It's how you carry yourself as well.*


----------



## Kabraxal

islesfan13 said:


> Perfectly understandable, if that's what he meant. Also if Emma is considered an NXt diva again I would like to change my vote.


She is definitely up there. Hope they can rebuild her in NXT again. And I also take the apparent personality into account for hotness.


----------



## HBK 3:16

I think all of the women listed are absolutely gorgeous, but I have to go with Becky for this particular poll; she's just that damn hot.


----------



## Shagz

Charlotte, Why so much love for Alexa Bliss? she looks like a little girl in that dress not someone I have interest in fucking.


----------



## Kabraxal

Shagz said:


> Charlotte, Why so much love for Alexa Bliss? she looks like a little girl in that dress not someone I have interest in fucking.


Little girl? She looks like a bubbly young woman at the worst...


----------



## Lil Mark

Alexa Bliss. It's that blue too-too, she's got me all mezmermized.

Bailey is cute but not exceptionally attractive. Given the choice I'm not choosing the girl with the side ponytail. Sasha Banks, I like her and she's cool, but she doesn't draw my attention like Paige or Bliss. I would rather team up with Sasha Banks and attack people.


----------



## Wildcat410

Alexa for me.

Becky and Sasha are honorable mentions.


----------



## wonder goat

I see I'm the only person to vote for Bayley.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

Badabing, Carmella's the hottest chick in the ring!

(I still voted for Bayley though. I am partial to DAT ASS!)


----------



## Vox Machina

Becky Lynch.


----------



## Shagz

Kabraxal said:


> Little girl? She looks like a bubbly young woman at the worst...


Not a fan of fairy dressess. She would probably be hot in tight jeans or something like that.


----------



## hhhshovel

Im really surprised at the lack of votes for carmalla. She looks stunning.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Alexa first, then Becky, then Bayley, then I'd collapse from exhaustion.


----------



## Kronke

1) Sasha. Her gimmick doesn't do her looks/style justice. Look at some of her pictures outside of work. Those glasses, that nerdy style. She's the shit.

2) Alexa.

3) Carmella. Dat pro cheerleader's body.


----------



## x78

hhhshovel said:


> Im really surprised at the lack of votes for carmalla. She looks stunning.


Carmella's character probably puts a lot of people off. (not me, I love stuck up bitches)


----------



## THANOS

Personally I'm more attracted to Sasha based solely on her charisma and the way she carries herself. 

For example









THAT turns me on, so much sass, I love it :. @Legit BOSS probably agrees with me, aint that right homie ?

Oh yes, and she looks a billion times better without a cake of makeup on her face.










Conventionally Alexa or Becky are probably the most attractive.

EDIT: I mean you can just tell, she'd work the dick like a seasoned pro :clap


----------



## jacobrgroman

this was insanely hard.

*ahem* the poll. not the other...

all of them are hot in their own distinct way. I guess if in a perfect dream world where you could get with just one and whichever one you voted for...I'm gonna have to go with banks. but only if she's in bossmode the entire time.

bayley, becky and bliss are all dynamite too.


----------



## Louaja89

Alexa is definitely the cutest but in my opinion Becky is the hottest.
So I voted for Becky.
HM for Carmella


----------



## DemBoy

When it comes to who has the best body i had to go with Bayley since she has a really insanely hot body, when it comes to personal preference i had to go with Da Bo$$.

From the way she carries herself to the way she looks, i find everything about that woman really attractive.


















:trips8


----------



## CJ

Becky Lynch


----------



## Pacmanboi

THE BOSS :homer


----------



## xahm3d

Alexa Bliss :wink2:


----------



## Paigeology

Becky Lynch, just over Bayley.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Bliss is cute
Charlotte is okay but looks too much like her Daddy
Carmella has a rat look about her and is too fucking obnoxious to be hot
Don't see the appeal of Sasha either and I find her theatrics annoying as well
Baley is cute
Becky is probably the best looking and has a great body, just going with her by default

Point is, none of them are that great looking to me. Not by WWE model standards anyway.


----------



## Arcturus

Alexa Bliss, she looks like Renee Young and Emma merged together.


----------



## Sweettre15

Just to level the playing field, I'll
be posting these pics here due to some seemingly being deceived by how "cute" Alexa Bliss is that they don't see how sexy she actually is:


----------



## Hades1313

Tough choice. Gotta go with Alexa though


----------



## Joshi Judas

Lel everyone already knows who I voted for.











Becky is a close second. That ripped body kada

Carmella and Charlotte both have great bodies but their faces are turn offs for me.


----------



## CM Buck

Becky that irish accent and tempet. The kind of girl you wanna piss off and have angry as fuck sex with.
Sasha like @theboss her personality is awesome and im drawn to women who are loud and proud
Bayley shes the girl next door your best friend type girl who gets you.

I pick bayley in this case


----------



## A-C-P

The hottest is either Alexa or Becky


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

I love Becky, but Alexa is the hottest woman in the company not named Renee.


----------



## PimentoSlice

I think all the girls are attractive, even Bayley in her own way, but If we're just judging looks alone...It would be hard not picking Alexa Bliss over the other girls on just looks. 

I rate the girls on their looks in this order.

Alexa Bliss
Becky Lynch
Sasha Banks
Carmella
Charlotte
Bayley

I'm a bit surprised Charlotte got less votes than Bayley. But I assume Bayley's *booty* had something to do with it.


----------



## TJQ

DemBoy said:


>


Sasha will continue to get points with me based on the fact that she owns a Biff Busick shirt :bo Not his GOAT shirt tho


----------



## TripleG

Alexa is probably the hottest, and Carmella is number 2. Basing it entirely off looks, those would be my picks. 

Personality wise, I'd go for Bayley. She seems the most date-able of the bunch and is just adorable.


----------



## Certified G

If Emma counts as an NXT diva I pick her as the hottest.










From the poll choices Alexa Bliss is definitely the hottest imo.










And after Alexa I'd go with Becky Lynch:








(stealing your pic @TJQ thanks! )


----------



## The Tempest

Sasha Banks, I mean, look at her:
























I just like her attitude :toomanykobes
Alexa Bliss is a close second though.


----------



## Waffelz

Becky Lynch.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I voted for Carmella as her body is CRAY CRAY. The follow up would be Sasha as she's da fuggin' BAWSE!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Becky Lynch, Irish accent is hot.


----------



## jtbest

Now I picked Becky Lynch and you guys think Sasha Banks is all that attractive?

I guess beauty is in eye of the beholder though personally I just didn't think she get that many votes


----------



## NastyYaffa

Alexa Bliss, EASILY:


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

Purely in terms of looks it's Alexa Bliss and it's not even close.

Lol who picked Charlotte? That's a proper mark right there unless you clicked the wrong option by mistake.

Her father has more feminine features than her.


----------



## Mr. I

Bayley has the best body, Alexa is super beautiful, but Becky is the total package. Great face, body, and accent.

Just look at this and try and say no:


----------



## Jersey




----------



## x78

Amazed Becky Lynch is currently second, I don't find her remotely attractive and her voice is WOAT.


----------



## Mr. I

Saying no to this?










Baffling.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain

Tough one. Both Carmella and Sasha are hot and have great bodies to go, not too muscular, not too skinny just nice and toned.
Alexa has a super cute face though and a melt your heart smile. Trouble is, her legs are quite muscular and her bum looks too big as a result and not in the Bayley way either. Talking of Bayley, She's cute in a weird kinda way too. Charlotte is also very pretty and super trim.
Think I'd have to go with Carmella though but if Sasha toned back the lippy...I believe Bruno Mars said it best...Too hot, hot damn!


----------



## Chrome

Becky Lynch. :durant3


----------



## Impeccable Sin

My order closely resembles the poll atm, other than flip flopping Becky & Alexa.

1. Becky Lynch










2. Alexa
3. Sasha
4. Carmella
5. Bayley 
6. Charlotte


----------



## tommo010

Oh opinion threads these usually end well when people don't agree with other peoples opinions :hmm

Anyway on topic Becky Lynch for me 

















I can see why people are voting Alexa she's very cute but blondes really don't do it for me.


----------



## KurtOrton

WHERE IS DEVIN TAYLOR IN THIS POLL?!?!?!

Out of the choices though, I voted Alexa. I need more of her in my life.


----------



## 9hunter

i went with becky lynch. 


do not see the appeal in banks or bayley at all. both sre a little homely


----------



## Arkham258

Alexa Bliss by a country mile.


----------



## Arkham258

x78 said:


> Amazed Becky Lynch is currently second, I don't find her remotely attractive and her voice is WOAT.


Actually, I'd say she's attractive...until she actually starts talking.


----------



## obby

Bayley > Alexa Bliss > Carmella

also boo at this poll not being public

boooooooooooo


----------



## Arkham258

Charlotte almost looks like a man
Bayley looks like your kid sister
Sasha is reasonably attractive (i.e. a 7)

Carmella's pretty hot. I'd probably rank her # 2 after Alexa.


----------



## Arkham258

Bayley doesn't have a very pretty face. That's the problem there.


----------



## obby

honestly would disagree ^

she isn't conventionally attractive but i think she's super hot


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Arkham258 said:


> Bayley doesn't have a very pretty face. That's the problem there.


A lot of people see Bayley as a butterface.


----------



## Sweettre15

Bayley is actually pretty cute when she lets her hair down


----------



## spikingspud

^ Totally


----------



## x78

Bayley isn't ugly but I'm amazed anyone would seriously be attracted to her over the others.










Come on.


----------



## dan the marino

I can't decide if I find Sasha hot or not. Sometimes I think she's great, other times not so much. She carries herself in an attractive way and has a nice body though. Not so sure about the face.

Becky Lynch I think is the most attractive overall.


----------



## Phaedra

Bliss, Banks and Carmella, in that order. 

Every single one of them is really pretty though, obviously.


----------



## Necramonium

badabing: Bliss is the hottest chick in the ring!




























:homer3


----------



## ka4life1

Blue Pants is my pick. Even if she does not really count.


----------



## Insomnia

Becky Lynch.


----------

